# Slingshot of the Month - Nov 2013 - The Winners



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

First of all let me begin by giving a huge thanks to Hrawk for this most awesome monthly occurence. :king: We would not have this if it was not for him. :bowdown:

Congrats to the winners. A close race for 1st this month! AND a tie for 3rd!

101members cast votes for the 17 slings nominated. fun times folks 

1st place with 20 votes

Bob Fionda









2nd place with 18 votes

Can-Opener









3rd place with 9 votes

Scarface Tom









3rd place with 9 votes

Wingshooter


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Congratulations, guys! All well deserved.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Congrats to the winners and all the people who were nominated. You all are incredible craftsmen.

Be well,
SF


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

All so awesome!


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Well done gents excellent work as ever.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Well done by everyone!!!!

Congratulations to the winners!! Ciao Bob!!! :wave:

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

excellent ! congrats guys


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Congrats everyone!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations to all. That was some fine work this month. Makes me want to build. Heading to the lumber store.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Congrats to all, many thanks to whom voted for Ronin and to the managers of the comp.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Thanks Btoon, for the nomination. Thanks to all of the voters for taking the time to evaluate all of these awesome slingshot. Thanks to the mods who have to sort this all out. I am very honored to be represented among such great works of slingshot art. Congratulation to Bob for "Ronin" a very worthy Winner!

Regards
Randy


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Congratulations to all the winners and the nominees for their excellent works of slingshot art. Also to all the makers of slingshots on this forum who month after month show off their creativity for the rest of us to look at , your efforts are also appreciated.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

My most sincere congratulations to all 4 winners; although even to have been nominated is win enough in my opinion.

Although my opinion, my absolutely not being a maker, but simply an enjoyer of looking at stunning slinshots.
May not count for much at all.

Yes guys I,do have my favorite maker, and I am not ashmed to admit that it is Mr. AnTrAx.
BUT I do not vote for anything nominated made by him automaticLly at all.
Rather looking for true originality, and craftsmanship; which can be exhibited even in natuals which I do vote for on occasions.

Again congrations to all nominated, and especially to the winners.

Cheers Allan


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Congrats to the winners! Very well deserved. The level of craftsmanship is really amazing!


----------



## NoForkHit (Jul 26, 2012)

Congratulations to the winners. You all have done an incredible job. Works of art!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

congratulations to the winners .


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Contrats to all. What a month!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Oh sorry i forgot to vote :slap: , big respect and congratulation to all the winners, your works are awesome !!!


----------



## NaturalACE (Aug 6, 2013)

Congrats to all of you. Bob, a stunning piece. Can Opener, the designs of your works are great! Scarface Tom, your detail in your glue works is amazing. Wingshooter.....psycodelic man!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Congratulations gentlemen, this is very constructive and fun, go ahead, thanks.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Congratulations to all!!


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Congrats guys ! U all deserve it VERRY much. It was do exciting and fun to get my first ssotm nomination this month. Hopefully I can keep stepping up my game. Good job guys and thank u to our wonderful forum


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Good job guys

I love the competition.

There is some awesome talent here.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Congrats as always to all the winners. Its very hard to pick just one.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

congrats to !

cheers


----------

